# Bowhunting from elevated stand vs. ground level



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

There are some who have expressed that bowhunting from a treestand is easier than bowhunting from ground level or near ground-level. There also seems to be a mistaken presumption that bowhunting at ground level means to _always stalk the quarry_ until you can get in position to make a shot, a belief that is far from the truth....based on my experience. 

I am assuming that when the terms "easy" and "easier" are used, the person may be meaning that for them, _or maybe in general for all,_ sitting in an elevated treestand or a ladder-stand provides a comfort and advantages that bowhunting from ground-level does not. 

I have elevated stands set up, mostly ladder stands and fixed platforms, the highest being about 18 feet, the lowest (tree/ladder stand) being about 2'. What type of position/location I use is dictated by the location, observed deer movements, time of day, and all of the changes in deer patterns and the environmental conditions that occur during a season...or in the next 5 minutes. 

Having bowhunted deer from about every stationary position that I am aware that can possibly exist, other than hanging from one of those bosun's chairs, I know that there are pros and cons regarding bowhunting from the ground vs. bowhunting from an elevated position. However, there are too many pros and cons regarding ground-level vs. treestand for just one person based only on his/her experience to list them all.

List what you believe or know to be the pros and cons of bowhunting at ground-level vs. fixed treestand.


----------



## landrylm (Aug 9, 2009)

My $.02 worth as a hopeful hunter this coming season. I decided to stick with the ground for following reasons:

1) *Monetary* - The cost of a stand, safety harness, steps/ladder, etc is much more than I'm willing to fork over at this point in time. Feet are cheap, I was born with them. For the price of just a stand (or less), I can purchase a quality blind or camo suit.

2) *Safety* - I have the nimbleness of a buffalo. I can easily picture myself dangling from a safety harness trying to figure out how I'm going to get myself down. I also envision myself being to preoccupied with my footing in a stand to make/take a proper shot.

3) *Military Regs* - Being as it's my first potential season, the regs for trimming trees and branches to form a shooting lane intimidate me. It only takes one infraction to be banned from hunting on base for 30 days, multiple infractions can lead to permanent ban. Being on the ground virtually eliminates my need to scout multiple trees to figure out where I have the best lanes. i.e. I pick a tree from the ground, only to get up there and figure out there's a 2.5" branch in my way that I can't cut.

4) *Deer Activity* - Based on my limited knowledge of the deer in the area I plan to hunt, they are somewhat used to human presence. They routinely feed right next to our parking lot and fence line. Myself and others have walked up to within 20-30yds of them. I watched a fawn two evenings ago feeding 30ft (and two fences) from me that had a diesel truck start up less than 10ft from it. Didn't even flinch, just took a quick glimpse and continued grazing.

Assuming I pass the qual test and get to hunt this season, maybe my reasoning and method will change. For now though, not much is going to convince me of needing to be in a stand even if I could afford all the stuff.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I know of and have met Judy Kovar, a full-blooded Cheyenne Indian bowhunter that has never hunted but from ground-level behind trees or brush and natural or commercial ground blinds and you cannot drag her into a treestand. She has been seriously injured and on at least two occasions and almost killed by a deer and by a bear, both having jumped into her blind.

PS: Notice the bow that this authentic Indian uses. :mg:

*Judy Kovar*


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Can't put a treestand in a tree, if there is no tree, try a tripod stand you'll be seen from every animal in a 2 mile radius. its up to you and your feet, hands and knees, dips, depressions and hills to cover and close the distance.
Blinds, are good for a dry year, the last 3 hasn't been dry to say the least.

So in my case a treestand is a con


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Tree stands offer visibility.Deer also do not detect you so easy when you are in a tree.

Tree stands also offer the most chance of accident.

Ground blinds consel movement better.They also offer comfort,chair with a back,heater.

The down side to blinds is you can't see around you as well as a tree stand.You also lose hunting time a sunset because of lack of light.

Stalking allows you more mobility.Maybe a better chance to see deer and use natural cover.

Stalking may spook the deer as well .


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i just like the ground better. take advantage of the natural growth & can see farther.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I have never used a commercial or any hut-type blind. There are areas I set up in that have my head on a 360 swivel. Being enclosed and my view being obstructed would make me antsy. 

Conditions have to be just right or be required due to certain circumstances before I will _stalk_. But I do commonly move to counter wind changes or if I see that the deer are headed in the direction of an alternate location. I also use varied ground locations in accordance with the time of day and/or the weather.


----------



## Flier (Jul 16, 2010)

*This is an excellent thread*

This is an excellent thread. I do hope it gets many hits and continues to be read by more and more folks.

Would love to spend a day with Ms. Kovar huntig whitetail. That website you put up WindWalker is great. Thanks.

I'm more of a duckhunter than a deer hunter. So here is my two cents.:

Stands. I own two, a fixed and a climber. They have lots of dust on them. And I still cannot decide which style is more dangerous thank the other. If you ever want to experience falling out of a tree or come very close, just buy one. Everyone who hunts deer in a stand has either fallen OR knows someone that has. Period. 

When I look at the stands I think of my kids and wife and job and my intact spine and neck.

My profession is an Operating room nurse in the Spine/neuro dept. I see all kinds of spine and back injuries including hunters. From time to time. I good friend of mine who is VERY seasoned and experienced broke his pelvis from a ladder stand.
Why are they popular? We all know they provide huge advantages, I wont get into details on this forum as it's not needed.

Why do I ground hunt. To me it's safer. Yes I dont' have the advantages of the hight. But everytime I go out, I learn more about myself and my surroundings than I do in a stand. I dont have to worry about the tree position and how safe the actual tree is. I don't need to cut lanes. I wont have some hunter walk under my stand and scrub my hunt. I dont' care to spend the money or the time on stand hunting. I want to be in the woods, not above them.

I also enjoy ground hunting more. Three years ago I came upon a very impressive buck for the first time. We both didn't know the others proximity and were literally on top of one another. I got severe buck fever for the first time. I had a compound at the time. Even if I did react in time. (Which I didn't lol) I would never put a pin on that animal in time the way he took off with a high tech bow.
Three days later I returned to find two small bucks in the area, I did get a shot off on a a spike buck, but put the wrong damm pin on him and shot over his back. Again due to nerves. That was the last shot I EVER took with a compound.

Those two days were much more exciting and heart pounding than anyday in a tree stand watching deer walk buy at a distance I could not shoot. I did not get a deer, but I did not care. I enjoyed it. My stand frind says I gotta relax more an get over that buck fever. I asked him why? Thats why I go out. 
I now own a recurve and hope to get the same excitement on the ground again.
Ground blinds? Being a duck hunter I enjoy using natural camo. I still do that when deer hunting. 

I will say this those who choose to hunt in a stand. Please don't spend 6-700 on the bow and spend 1-200 on stand equipment. I know from personal experience, running in trouble with cheap stands and harness is a very unpleasant experience. I havent looked back since.
I still look in the catalogs and see the harnesses are very much more advanced......look into the safest one out there and buy the damm thing.

I hope I didnt' offend any stand hunters. Not my intention. (Plus I'm a minoity amoung you all lol) 

Tom


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> There also seems to be a mistaken presumption that bowhunting at ground level means to _always stalk the quarry_ until you can get in position to make a shot, a belief that is far from the truth....based on my experience.


True



WindWalker said:


> I am assuming that when the terms "easy" and "easier" are used, the person may be meaning that for them, _or maybe in general for all,_ sitting in an elevated treestand or a ladder-stand provides a comfort and advantages that bowhunting from ground-level does not.


True

Stalking deer and closing the distance is an art form compared to sitting in a well placed stand waiting for the deer to come to you. Some may say 'patience' is an art form...and I would most likely agree  I don't have the patience or personality to sit for hours waiting for deer to come within shooting distance. You can't set up a treestand just anywhere in the woods and expect to get shot opportunities. Knowing how to read deer sign and when and where they move is key to BOTH hunting on the ground and treestand location. So IMO, closing the distance on the ground is harder and requires more skill than hunting from a well placed treestand. 

Even though deer do commonly look up...their eyes are generally more focused at things at ground level so the chances of being detected moving at ground level are generally higher when compared to hunting from a treestand.

There's a reason why the majority of whitetail bowhunters and many gunhunters hunt from treestands...and it isn't necessarily because they are lazy. I believe it's based on treestands being easier than hunting on the ground both physically and technically.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Good thread. I prefer a tree stand. That being said I hunt from the ground just as much.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tree stands are, by nature, easier to hunt from (provided equal ability to track/find game). Just like using a compound bow, ther's a reason so many people are so darn successful using them. You get a _few_ more shot opportunities than a blind, and are allowed that extra amount of "fidget" that you wouldn't get stalking/still hunting. Likewise, a person can develope the sense or skills to place a stand well in a reasonably short time, where mobile ground hunting is a never ending learning experience (though I personally think a person willing to learn could pick it up within a season's practice).

Personally, I was lucky in that still hunting and stalking came to me rather naturally, and within my first season I was given ample opportunities at very close encounters. Of course, the shots weren't as ready because of that lack of "fidget", but as far as I'm concerned it was just as good.

Frankly, I don't consider a tree stand a "gimme" when hunting any more than a compound bow is, but it definately makes it easier (if you have the patience to sit in one of course, I know I don't). 

If it wasn't easier, even slightly easier, then their popularity would have been forfieted to whatever _was_ easier.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've hunted from a treestand off and on since 1975, but, about 3 years ago I quit hunting from a tree-stand. Nothing against them but I just never felt comfortable from a tree.....yes, I'm kinda scared of heights, plus all the deer that I've killed was from the ground anyway.
For some reason though, a ladder stand no higher than 15 ft. doesn't bother me too much.
My oldest son can go as high as 20 ft. and it doesn't bother him. Tree stands are a good way to hunt but I'm not crazy about them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Curve1 said:


> Nothing against them but I just never felt comfortable from a tree.....yes, I'm kinda scared of heights


I'm not sure it's just being afraid of heights. I used a really curde stand my brother and father set up for rifle season a couple times, but despie my love of climbing anything I can get to, I wasn't comfortable being up and having both hands occupied. Wasn't really comfortable.


----------



## Canuck71 (Jul 7, 2009)

[List what you believe or know to be the pros and cons of bowhunting at ground-level vs. fixed treestand.]

Trees (good points)
- better scent dispersal (you still need to play the wind, DESPITE what ScentLok may tell you )
- better viewing opportunities
- easier to hear from an elevated position
- shooting lanes can be easier to clear, in most cases
- as stated, deer don't look up all that much

(cons) - cold as hell's freezer in the winter
- can be dangerous to climb if one does not take precautions
- limits your movement and position
- you must consider the path of your arrow and the angle of shot, depending on the position of your quarry, etc...

Ground (pros)
- warmer, safer, easier to get to.
- you can shift positions, or move around if necessary
- nothing cheaper than a bunch of cedar branches to make a quick blind
- portable blinds are great to bring friends along or kids (conceal movement and scent)
- usually, a level shot with your quarry

(cons) - tougher scent control
- usually harder to brush out lanes (lots of work in a swamp area)
- depending on setup, vision may be obstructed
- sounds may be obstructed by obstacles (trees, rocks, hills)
- bugs are usually thicker in the thickets than in the top of a tree 

I think it's great to have all these options at your disposal. I hunt some areas from the ground, and others from trees. I have a climber, a ladder, a home made loc-on and a pop-up ground blind (deadly for turkeys). I use 'em all, depending on where I go, and the season. Up here, sitting in a tree when it's minus 20 C is no fun...I like it in my ground blind with a heater and a blanket, even if my vision is obstructed a bit.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Kegan, that might be some of it. I'm not terrified of heights up to 15 ft., but it does seem like it's more just not being comfortable.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Canuck71 said:


> [List what you believe or know to be the pros and cons of bowhunting at ground-level vs. fixed treestand.]
> 
> Trees (good points)
> - better scent dispersal (you still need to play the wind, DESPITE what ScentLok may tell you )
> ...


+1

I am also afraid of heights, but I hunt from a climber and am harnessed to the tree from the time I leave the ground. I also use a pop up blind on occasion if it's really cold, a suitable tree is not available or want to bring a kid.


----------



## Flier (Jul 16, 2010)

*nice*



Canuck71 said:


> [List what you believe or know to be the pros and cons of bowhunting at ground-level vs. fixed treestand.]
> 
> Up here, sitting in a tree when it's minus 20 C is no fun...I like it in my ground blind with a heater and a blanket, even if my vision is obstructed a bit.


 Nice, you sound like me when I'm duck hunting!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

This is my first year hunting out of a tree and I have found this to be a very interesting thread.

For me I think the biggest Pro in a tree is going to be the fact that I have a better field of view. Where I am hunting, you have a hard time seeing 5 ft infront of your face in some parts. 

The Con is going to be limited movement. Cant just walk to another spot from the tree, LOL!!

WA


----------



## superotto80 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great thread. I am not a big fan of heights and usually prefer to hunt out of a blind. If I go in a treestand it is only 10 to 15 ft becuase if I am not comfortable sitting there I know i will not be comfortable pulling the bow back and getting in position to shoot.


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

I always preferred the ground blind not so much tree stand


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've hunted from tree stands natural & commercial blinds & have still hunted.
Agreed they all have their advantages & disadvantages & they all are dictated by the terrian, movement, concealment & wind.

I have no preference because like you WindWalker I'll let the time, wind & other factors dictate my best course of action.
This season instead of me playing with my climber "cept to get a few practice shots" I have up to 12 ladder & 1 home made stand to choose from on the club but I'm also going to be using a portable ground blind arangement "that only cost me $10.00" to set in some locations as well.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a spot and stalk hunter pretty much 100% of the time while bowhunting. Because of the way I hunt, I cover miles of territory when hunting/roving. I can't sit in a tree without getting antsy and fidgety. I don't hunt deer as much as I hunt goats and sheep and coincidentally pigs that might be in those areas, but even hunting deer, every deer I've shot has been from the ground. For this reason, I'm comfortable on the ground... now we don't have bears here, but we do have pigs, and I've been treed by same on an occasion as well... 

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------

